# Cured enduro vs DNA - bad results



## TomServo (Apr 6, 2006)

I was buffing the pen Wayne sent me the other day (not because it's not shiny, George and I were trying out his new buffing wheels) and I grabbed some 99.5% methyl alcohol (canadian DNA) to wipe the waxy compound off, and it turned the finish gummy and rubbery - I know the enduro was fully cured, it's been 3+ weeks since I got it. George's WB lacquer held up much better. I know it takes Enduro a good week to build up some water resistance, and that's fine, but I'm concerned about someone spilling their shot of rum on the pen, and the finish turning to goo.


----------



## OSCAR15 (Apr 6, 2006)

Solvents will dissolve finishes..Even cured finishes!


----------



## wayneis (Apr 6, 2006)

Boy am I glad I busted my Butt making you a pen, that will never happen again.  What a shmuck.

Wayne


----------



## wayneis (Apr 6, 2006)

The more that I think of this the more insulted I get.  As far as I am concerned the Pen in the Hat was not started so that individuals could experiment with each others pens.  This is the last Pen In The Hat that I will ever take part in.

Wayne


----------



## Dario (Apr 6, 2006)

Wayne,

You have the right to feel bad but hope you understand too that what happened is an "accident".  I am sure Brian just made an error in judgement and never meant anything (as he mentioned above).  If anything, he probably is the one who lost the most (physically).

Hope to see you on the next PITH still [].


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 6, 2006)

Brian, this was not your finest moment.  To my way of thinking using a gift as an experiment to "try out his new buffing wheel" was thoughtless at best.  To then announce that you ruined the pen and specify that it was the pen Wayne made for you was totally out of line.  If I was ever fortunate enough to receive a pen from Wayne, whom I regard as one of the top echelon turners on this site, I likely would be reluctant to even write with it, and just display it.  I certainly would not treat it like a piece of scrap to play with.  The final insult was mentioning slopping a shot of rum on a pen.

I feel this post was ill-advised and insulting.  Try to think before you type.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 6, 2006)

Dario I think that by reading his post he was experimenting, it was not an accident in my opinion.  He startted out by buffing it...Why?  He thought so little of the pen that he used it to try out a new buffing wheel?  Thats no accident. 

As to spilling rum on a pen coated with Enduro, well that pen probably was not fully cured.  Enduro is made to be sprayed on bar tops and I use a much heavier coat so I would assume that it could take up to a month or two to be fully cured at the thickness it is applied.  Enduro is made for bar and table tops so I'm sure that after it is fully cured it wouldn't be hurt by an accidentl spill of rum.  I also don't think that rum and DNA would give the same effect or outcome.

Wayne 



> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Wayne,
> 
> You have the right to feel bad but hope you understand too that what happened is an "accident".  I am sure Brian just made an error in judgement and never meant anything (as he mentioned above).  If anything, he probably is the one who lost the most (physically).
> ...


----------



## Huzzah (Apr 6, 2006)

Man, when I read this I checked the posted date to make sure it wasn't an April Fools joke, I really wish it was.

I'm not sure which part was worse, doing it in the first place or posting that you did it.  Both parts are just way too wrong [V]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree with William, Wayne and Huzzah! How can you do this?? That was not the brightest thing to do -  to check your buddies new buffing wheel on the pen you got in the exchange, but using methyl alcohol to clean a perfectly finished pen, this is absolutely un-smart. Why didn't you use one of your pens??

This would be comparable to using acetone to clean a CA-finished pen.
And why you are posting this, that's for me the biggest question. If something like this would have happened to me, I would been very, very quite about it and kicked myself in the a.. for being so stupid.

And I can wholeheartedly understand Wayne's reaction. For me, the PITH is a very special thing, and I always make a special pen for the recipient of my pen. A unique pen that I make only once. As I know Wayne, he did a special pen for you, too.


----------



## TomServo (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't remember using the word experiment - and indeed, it is not to be found in my post above... We were trying out the buffing wheel - I hardly think shining up a gorgeous finish is a terrible crime. I apologize for offending Wayne, and then pen is far from ruined or even damaged. I just noted that the DNA made the finish soft and immediately took steps to prevent any damage. Enduro has been widely pitched as being a fairly solvent safe finish - the tests on woodnet, their own website promotes it as a bartop finish.


----------



## TomServo (Apr 7, 2006)

Dario: Thanks for not jumping down my throat 

William: I think you misinterpreted my post... noone slopped rum on any pens, I was commenting on a potential hazard. The pen was not, in fact, ruined. 

Rudy: So you'd prefer I did the next "best" thing to lying?

A lot of people here mention that they buff their pens on a regular basis, and I don't see why there would be any extra fuss because the buffing wheel was new. Perhaps my wording made it sound like buffing was a new procedure to me - it is not.  Maybe I'm out of line here. In my eyes, I was taking care of a pen that's special to me and I still carry and use.

I'd like to add, that one of the tests on woodnet, they actually exposed cured enduro to acetone for a short time with no major ill effects. Someone mentioned wiping down with DNA between coats of enduro some time back.

Aren't we a bit off topic here anyways? I didn't post here to be chastised about a mistake I am clearly fully aware of and bear the burden of responsibility for. Maybe I can help someone else not make the same mistake.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 7, 2006)

Re-read your post, and put yourself in the shoes of the pen-maker.  If you don't see the disrespect there, I can't help you.  I perfectly understood that no rum was actually "slopped" on the pen; I just thought the remark as tasteless as the rest of the post.


----------



## GBusardo (Apr 7, 2006)

I do not think Brian was experimenting and thank God the pen was not ruined. I am quite sure Brian's post was about using DNA with Enduro. If it were me, I don't think I would have admitted to turning the finish to goo, I would be too embarrassed and heartbroken. I can understand Wayne being upset, but I would think of it as someone trying to keep my finish beautiful, instead of someone trying to experiment with my finish.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 7, 2006)

I think the operative and telling term here is "trying out."  I got a beautiful cobra skin cigar pen from Mudder in PITH and have been thinking about getting some of that platic polishing compound Pat Lawson mentioned.  But, would I "try it out" on the pen from Mudder?  No way, not under any circumstances.  If I'm going to experiment or try out something new, I'll do it on something I made, not on something that someone made for me.


----------



## TomServo (Apr 8, 2006)

wayne: I've been thinking on this a lot, and I'd like to offer my apologies to you.. What I did, and the way I said it was disrespectful. I'd like to offer this suggestion: don't quit the PITH, I'll drop out instead. No hard feelings?


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Apr 8, 2006)

I have friends that do things that irritate me from time to time, I don't kick them over the rail because of it.

Instead of people dropping out of PITH and instead of dragging this thing on into one of those monster threads, how about this?  

We all take this as a chance to learn something and go forward. Next time there is a PITH oppourtunity, participate and enjoy the giving and receiving.  Think about having a fellow craftsmans work in your hands and the work and expence that went into giving that to you.

Everyone directly involved has expressed their thoughts, everyone not involved (that are interested) have expressed their thoughts.  Let it go now and don't screw up a good thing.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 8, 2006)

Apology excepted, how about we call this a lesson learned and go forward with our lives.  Life is way to short hold grudges.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by TomServo_
> <br />wayne: I've been thinking on this a lot, and I'd like to offer my apologies to you.. What I did, and the way I said it was disrespectful. I'd like to offer this suggestion: don't quit the PITH, I'll drop out instead. No hard feelings?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 8, 2006)

Since I was one who called you to task, I feel I need to respond.  It takes a big man to stand up and apologise.  You did that; Wayne accepted it.  Don't drop out of anything, let's just move on.


----------

